# I sure will be glad when the new models come out ...



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

... and we get some activity here. Love reading about others' experiences.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That assumes, of course, that there _will be_ new models. Which is, after all, only a rumor at this point.  Still, I do think it's a pretty strong rumor.

Apple's supposed to announce something tomorrow. So I look for something from Amazon shortly thereafter.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, IF there IS a new model, I sure hope they move the charging and HDMI ports to one of the ends. The way they are now makes it kinda hard to stand up on a keyboard in portrait mode and have the charger plugged in.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Well, IF there IS a new model, I sure hope they move the charging and HDMI ports to one of the ends. The way they are now makes it kinda hard to stand up on a keyboard in portrait mode and have the charger plugged in.


I think you mean 'in landscape mode'. I agree. . . .and if you're watching a movie, you might want it plugged in so the battery doesn't die in the middle of the best part!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think you mean 'in landscape mode'. I agree. . . .and if you're watching a movie, you might want it plugged in so the battery doesn't die in the middle of the best part!


I absolutely agree with that. I hate that they put the charge port on the bottom rather than on the side. At least they didn't put the earphone jack on the bottom. Poor plan.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

They are saying Apple wont announce new ipads and ipad minis till Oct. so Amazon 
might wait till then also.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Well, IF there IS a new model, I sure hope they move the charging and HDMI ports to one of the ends. The way they are now makes it kinda hard to stand up on a keyboard in portrait mode and have the charger plugged in.


I agree! I couldn't figure out why they put it on the side. The top would be the best but even the bottom would be better than the side.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Oops! Yeah, landscape.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm sure they're changing something around because they keep putting the cases on sale. I finally picked up an Amazon case since my CaseCrown seems to have trouble with the auto on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> I'm sure they're changing something around because they keep putting the cases on sale. I finally picked up an Amazon case since my CaseCrown seems to have trouble with the auto on.


Well, but, even if they don't move ports around, it's possible the external design is different. The rumors on the tech blogs that I've seen indicate a 'sleeker' form. . . . .which means the old cases wont work with the new models.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The charging port should be in the top far right corner so that whether you hold the device in portrait or landscape mode it is out of the way of your hands and out of the way if you are resting the device on your lap as you use it. It isn't rocket science, just common sense.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

LDB said:


> The charging port should be in the top far right corner so that whether you hold the device in portrait or landscape mode it is out of the way of your hands and out of the way if you are resting the device on your lap as you use it. It isn't rocket science, just common sense.


Unless you're left handed. I like the ports about mid way up so as I change hands throughout my reading time they stay out of my way.


----------



## kfp10596 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was in Best Buy the other day buying a phone and went over to the kindle selection.  Their supply was really low..no 7 inch HD at all.  I explained that I already had a fire(8.9) but I want to change to the 7 inch.  I also told him I was waiting to see if new ones came out.  He said he knew there would be new ipads but hadn't heard anything about new kindles.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Any updates on when Amazon might make an announcement?  I would think they would want these out in time for the holiday season.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

maries said:


> Any updates on when Amazon might make an announcement? I would think they would want these out in time for the holiday season.


Rest assured: you'll hear it here first.

The new PW will be released Monday. I'd expect an announcement shortly after that. But then I expected one either right before or right after Apple's iPhone announcement. So, what do I know?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I keep checking here since usually there is some chatter/rumors that people read but everything on the web seems really quiet these last couple of weeks.

I was thinking maybe early October but then with the new PW release I thought they might want to hold off so they don't interfere with that buzz.

I don't know if I will update but anxious to see what they come out with.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Same here. I may not update, but I want to know.


----------

